# :: ECS Tuning :: AFE 2.5L Takeda Cold Air Intake - Now Available !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*AFE Takeda Cold Air Intake - $249.00*

Includes Pro Dry S filter - requires no oiling.

The Takeda Attack Intake is a true cold air intake intake system. In recent testing this intake produced 7hp and 8lbs. x ft. of torque and outflows the factory intake by 97%. Takeda intakes are constructed out of lightweight wrinkle black tubing for maximum air flow and a subtle style. Each intake uses a large 360 degree high flow PRO Dry S air filter for maximum flow, filtration and convenience. The PRO Dry S air filter requires no oils and cleans with simple soap and water. Takeda intakes come complete with all tubing, filter, couplers and hardware for an easy installation.


----------



## richard_rsp (Mar 17, 2010)

Are these available for the 2010 Golf 2.5L?

Also, why doesnt the HP and TQ cross at 5250 on that dyno sheet?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

richard_rsp said:


> Are these available for the 2010 Golf 2.5L?
> 
> Also, why doesnt the HP and TQ cross at 5250 on that dyno sheet?


Unfortunately we have not been able to test fit to confirm fitment on the Mk6 platform, AFE has not updated their application yet either for the Mk6, so we will be sure to post up the Mk6 availability as soon as we can confirm things.

The dyno runs were done and the vertical scales for hp and torque were not starting at the same number so it is causing them not to cross at 5250. The crossing of the curves at 5252 is a function of using the same vertical scale for both hp and torque. I'll talk with the shop to see if we can get it corrected to avoid any confusion.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Dyno chart updated!


----------



## mrmike02 (Feb 4, 2010)

I really really really hope there is some way you can get this on a MK6


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ECS Tuning


----------

